

Ask HN: Selling a Website & IP - organicgrant

Holy cow.<p>I've received an offer for a developed website + a few related domains.<p>Are there any open source or public domain boiler plate contracts out there for a sale of this type?<p>The dollar value of this deal makes me want to cross all of my t's.
======
JonathanWCurd
Hire a lawyer. If the dollar value is that good that it makes you want to do
it right. Then its probably worth the cost to do it right and get good advice.

~~~
organicgrant
Any lawyer worth his IP-transfer-contracting-salt is outpricing my budget on
this sale.

~~~
JonathanWCurd
In that case, maybe try one of the online startup docs repositories. Maybe you
can find something in one them that would work.

------
sagacity
Not too sure about this, but moniker.com might be worth a quick look - they
just might have something you could use.

------
toblender
try flippa.com

~~~
organicgrant
I already have a tendered offer on the table. Does flippa.com provide
contracts outside of their ecosystem?

Also...not too keen on paying commission to a third party for a deal that has
already been negotiated.

